# Mt. Dutton Archery Bull



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

I recently saw a picture of a large bull that was supposedly taken off "the Dutton" this season. I am wondering if anyone else has seen this bull or knows the story?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me, that rock holds some monsters. If only I knew it better I would have put in for it this year, I had the points for it.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Dutton sucks!


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Post up the picture.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish that I could. I saw the picture on a friend's phone and that friend is in an area without service for another few days.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love these types of posts... 

It's like saying "My brothers wife's dad has a cousin whose uncles mother, has another son who has a nephew from his wife's youngest brother, who said she heard that a guy got a deer that's a new world record"...


----------



## csanchez (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the photo of the large bull taken off the dutton this year but I don't know if I have the right to post it without any permission. I just feel like it would be crossing the line. I was told though it scored 397


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

csanchez said:


> I have the photo of the large bull taken off the dutton this year but I don't know if I have the right to post it without any permission. I just feel like it would be crossing the line. I was told though it scored 397


Just crop out the person and post a picture of the bull. I don't think the elk would mind.


----------



## csanchez (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats to whoever the lucky guy is


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm that guy.... sometime in the future . Great bull.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome bull there. congrats to him.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice mass! Lucky guy for sure.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

Csanchez,

That is the picture I saw. Thank you. I heard a similar score for the bull.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Will someone please come help me pick my jaw up off the ground! that is a huge bull. I love the mass. Congrats to whoever... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow. :shock: Now that is a huge bull.

When a Dutton elk goes down they don't hit the dirt they land in a pile of rocks!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Omh class


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like Hunt Creek country. Nice bull, congrats. Was this guided or DIY?


----------

